# Let's hear some Outdoor setups



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's what I'm shooting

2002 Martin Phantom with 16" Straight Limbs and Furious-X cams
26.5" draw
56 pounds
360 grain Blue Jacket #230 Arrow (don't bother trying to look it up, you won't find it...)
A whopping 245 feet per second!

TruBall Axcel 3000 Sight with 4X SuperScope
Tiger Tuff Spring Steel Rest (I know...it's dirt cheap, but darn it, it's simple, effective, and built solid)
Sims Enhancer 2000 (in matching camo to the riser, of course)
Genesis 5-Star 36" Stabilizer
Scott Longhorn III release with Zenith head and .08 clicker moon

It's always nice when a bow feels like it fits perfect and instills confidence in you just by holding it. That is the feeling I get with this oldie-but-goodie Phantom that I'm shooting.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I didn't realize messing with your bow a few months ago that your draw was that short 


2007 Pro Elite with 3000 limbs and C2 cams w/ an XHogger draw stop :wink:
27.73" draw
60ish lbs ... I haven't put it on the scale since I played with the rotation the other day but I know it's more then the 58.5 lbs that it was on last week :chortle:
35.5" B-Stinger XL, a rear Doinker w/ 4 Dawg weights and 3 custom weights off the left side of the riser.
CJ ANTS with a drilled 4X DY Hornet Edition lens and .40 yellow fiber
STAN Micro III....large cut down to a 3 finger....yes there is a difference vs having a regular 3 finger :wink:
PRO Tuner...no Jesse mount :wink:
335 grain 530 Nanos w/ 110 grain points, Bohning Pin Nocks (yes I am back to them) and 187 Flex Fletch flying in the 265-270 range....haven't chronoed since I played with the rotation but I know it's faster then it was last week when I was shooting 265 fps.


But I hear ya on the confidence thing...... My Pro Elite is starting to feel that way now. It's getting close....I think I have the cam rotation PERFECT to give me the feel on the back end like I like it....the feel like a less aggressive spiral right now but I still have to stay strong on the back end which is what I like 

I am still playing with the draw though a twist here and there....I should get it dialed in after shooting this weekend.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

lets see.......


i have an 04 CSS System, 41" ATA with the hybrid cams, 28+ish" draw(need to put it on the draw fixture to get an exact number) at 55lbs using ultracam for the cables and xcel for the string.
CAE phantom 4560 pros with g-nocks and bushings, 108gr points at about 330grs total
AEP stab and side bar with some extra weight on em, i added a pair of limb tunerz to the stab about 8" from the qd and it balances pretty nice. also added a 4oz weight on a doinker in the accessory hole i think i've added about 10oz in extra weight between the stabs and rear weight.
got a new sight, the DS advantage to hold my cr-apex scope with crosshairs. the glass is a FV 6x verde lens. the DS advantage is a very nice sight, light and not over-engineered.
using the cc porter mako3
gotta use the smarter simple stuff, pro-tuner std mount.

i'm gettin a smokin 243+ fps from what my aapalm calls out. it'll go up if i decide to change it over to a dual cam.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm shooting an Apex like last year but different bow set at 57-58 lbs with Josh Dickerson strings...27 1/2 in draw....surlock supreme (converted and rebuilt from an old "light" I purchased thru the classifieds) Truspot 6x 1/4 grind also a classifieds buy(absolutly love it and looking for another)...470 ace's 342 gr total with 120gr in the points with aae max 1.6 vanes...shootin off a TT one holer with .010 wide launcher set at exactly 13/16 from the rizer.... truball HT 2 finger release and for windy days a 2yr old stan thumb pusher...single 35 inch doinker...took all the other weight's off and wishing Nationals was next week cuz its smokein....sighted in 65 yrd this AM and shot 3 x's and a close 4 and shot 8 arrows at 30 this PM and had 7 x's and a 5... and this is on a windy and rainy day....now if I can just keep anything from happening to the bow for the next 7 weeks....


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't realize messing with your bow a few months ago that your draw was that short
> 
> 
> 2007 Pro Elite with 3000 limbs and C2 cams w/ an XHogger draw stop :wink:
> ...


When you messed with it at Lancaster, the bow was drawing about 27". I finally realized just a few weeks ago that I wasn't actually anchoring my release hand against my face...it was just kind of out there floating. Now that I've shortened it up significantly, the anchor is where it should be and I'm able to stand taller and not lean back so much. 

Cool setups, guys. I guess I'll mention my arrow configuration as well...

Blue Jacket #230 shafts with #15 Beman out-nocks and glue-in, break-off points (currently at 125 grains, I believe). Bohning Shieldcut X-Vanes at 2.25 inches. Total arrow weighs 360 grains...I'd like to cut it down except they're already a little on the stiff side, and I don't want them to be any stronger.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> When you messed with it at Lancaster, the bow was drawing about 27". I finally realized just a few weeks ago that I wasn't actually anchoring my release hand against my face...it was just kind of out there floating. Now that I've shortened it up significantly, the anchor is where it should be and I'm able to stand taller and not lean back so much.
> 
> Cool setups, guys. I guess I'll mention my arrow configuration as well...
> 
> Blue Jacket #230 shafts with #15 Beman out-nocks and glue-in, break-off points (currently at 125 grains, I believe). Bohning Shieldcut X-Vanes at 2.25 inches. Total arrow weighs 360 grains...I'd like to cut it down except they're already a little on the stiff side, and I don't want them to be any stronger.


That makes sense now.... I thought you were in the 27" range then. I knew it was shorter then mine even though we are about the same height....I have broad shoulders and monkey arms for my size 

How much are you talking about cutting them down? If it's less then an inch I would cut em and not worry about it.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok....made some measurements......

the tunerz are 3 inches from the stab qd

my true draw is now 26 1/4" so that would make my amo draw 28" i played with the draw stop some to fine tune my hold and shot timing and it ended up being 1/4" shorter than last year.

i could probably cut off about an 1 1/8" off my outdoor arrows and save about 10grs. i guess i'll sacrifice 4 and see how they shoot.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*green fusion....*

2006 Ulte Elite 2000 limbs cam.5
60-61 lbs.. 28.5 or scoche less...

10" Vibra check... eventually B-stinger... ( thanks to Treaton for letting me peruse his collection, and being able to find what i need.. :darkbeer 
TT- 2 hole 
Sureloc Lethal Weapon... 5 pin ( stubborn i guess... )

339 gn redline 410 w/108 tip, g-nok.. ( finally gave up the fatboys ) 
2.25 " feathers ( still stubborn... )
about 271 fps

Evo+ and Chocolate 4 finger

put on some Hinky Strings ( :thumbs_up:thumbs_up ) a few weeks ago, and still tuning the arrows and bow, and myself... like Hornet, i'm getting really close now. bought a press back in the Fall, best thing i ever did... now i can setup and learn about myself and the equipment.. :shade:


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

2007 Constitution 50# 29" draw
Shibuya ULCP 520carbon Extreme scope 1/38" 4X .19 razor fire pin
Quadraflex 30" stab w/ max jack for fine tuning 10" Vibracheck side rod (1) dawg wgt.
Limbdriver rest, TRU Ball Cyclone w/ buckle strap:zip:
Nano Xr 530 27.80" 100gr.tip vanetec mini fitas, easton large groove pin nocks = (334 grs) - 270fps - 13% foc
Hmmmm considering 110 gr. tip cut shaft to 27.50


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

2009 Hoyt Vantage Elite 58#'s 29"DL Spiral X
29" Easton A/C/E w/3" SS weight(home made) w/quick disconnect
Dionker Angled Billy Bar w/5" Easton A/C/E weighted extender(mounted on back of bow)
Easton X10 Pro Tour 470 @ 338gr.
Pro Tuner w/Jesse mount
Sure Loc Supreme 400 
CR Scope 5X or 6X w/x view style lens(home made)
Zenith Comfort 2 back tension(2 finger)


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Jade 09 Hoyt 737 Cam 1/2 Plus 65%
57 lbs 27.5 " 271 fps
SIXX Strings
Shibuya Ultima 365 with Viper Target Scope .010 up pin DY Hornet Sig 4X
Doinker Carbon Elite 24" with side 8 inch Doinker
DY Pro Series Hoyt Overdraw with Trophy Taker SS1 .010 Blade
Easton Navigator 480s 110 up front 346 grns 1.75 Bohning X-Vanes
Scott Pro Vantage Brass 3 Finger


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

OK, everyone sit down.....

2008 Barnsdale Classic X 27 7/8" draw, 36# Barnsdale Tristar wheels.
Blue with flame Maple limbs
Stone Mountain strings - Barnsdale shoot thru with doovawappi's
Sureloc Supreme with 120X Gold scope .75 diopter lens with 7/16" circle
Kudlachek Genesis 5 rod 39 1/2" stabilizer/w Kudlachek quick disconnect
Golden Key arrotrac rest and cavalier plunger
Cavalier extended clicker
2-04 ACC's 26 3/4" with 200 Flex Fletch 265 grains 
Smoking 202.1 FPS according to AA
Homemade finger sling
Custom made calf hair Neet tab



I know you guiys are shaking in your shoes....


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> OK, everyone sit down.....
> 
> 2008 Barnsdale Classic X 27 7/8" draw, 36# Barnsdale Tristar wheels.
> Blue with flame Maple limbs
> ...


yep! a Classic is deadly in the right hands


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

moecarama said:


> yep! a Classic is deadly in the right hands


It's scary when you can close your eyes and picture your old setup and see all the similarities.. :mg:  :thumb:

Most around here know mine... 

08 Mystic Elite Furious X shootin somewhere in the low to mid 50's
CJ Ants 2 with a Brite Site Vegas scope, a 1.0 diopter Xview lens and Pro Tuner from Mike
Posten stabs, SlimJimzz about 30" in the front and two 8" Vbars
Hinky strings, of course.. :lol:
Shootin 3-28 ACC's in the low 260's at the moment with FF187's and 100gr points
Super peep with a clarifier so my old eyes can see thru that mega lens.. :lol: 

:darkbeer:


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*mines*

2007 Hoyt 38 Pro. Riptide Draw 50lbs. Cam and half, @ 28.5" with Winner's Choice strings
Sword Titan, 3 power scope with red .19 pin
Spot Hogg Infinity Rest 
26" Cartel TripleCarbon with Doinker 4" extention custom wrap with carbon tape. , with Carter Qucik disconect.
Side bar and bracket custom made by friends at work with A-bomb Doinker.
2 TruBall BT Gold Ultra 4, (just in case) TruBall ST-360 for windy days.
Easton 3-28, 26.75" ACC, 70grn. nibbs. 1.5 x-vanes. total weight 305grns. flying at about 265 fps., according to AA


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

2007 Ultra Elite with 3000 limbs and C2's, 30" draw, 55 lbs. 
Shib Ultima 365 Carbon
CR Apex target size scope 4x with orange ring
B-Stinger XL 32" front with 3 weights and a barrel deresonator
B-Stinger XL 10" side rod with two weights mounted on a Doinker AVBM
Pro Tuner with Jesse mount

3-39 ACC's, 100 gr. pts., Easton Tite-Flite 200's. 372 grs. overall.
Shooting 265 fps

Currently shooting a CCPorter Mako 4 finger. These releases are off the hook by the way. If you shoot a trigger by push/pulling or BT and use a fairly heavy trigger then you gotta try one. Very consistent, very crisp, and even more adjustable than the Shootoff I have and especially more adjustable than the Just Cuz. You can not only do the travel and tension like on the Shootoff but you can change the springs too so lots of fine adjustment. You won't feel any travel in it either. 

Anyway, that's the current setup. Though there might be a change a comin'...:mg:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

09 Hoyt Vantage Elite 28.437 @55#s
Shibuya cp520 with an 1 3/8 Extreme housing and a 4X Feather Visions glass 1/16 orange dot
Pro Tuner
Stan SX2 3 finger med
Easton Protours 470 with 110's and 187 FF, Easton G-pins 340 grains =279fps
37" Easton ACE stab with all the weights and Doinker, 12" ACE chicken wing off the left out the back side. (still waiting on my new X10 rods)

Shot 2 fields so far this year (only 2 I know of) and put up sccores over 540 so far, with a 275 1/2 PB. Feeling it this year.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I am shooting a '09 Martin S4.

Sure Loc Supreme with a Black Eagle in 0.07 lens.
Arrows: Navigator FMJ 400's with 120 grain tips. Cut to 27.5". AAE 1.6 vanes.
28" Archery Kinetics front rod, AEP v-Bars with 8" AK side rods.
Cavalier Free Flite Elite rest with Cavalier button.
Release: Cavalier Elite Tab.

It is a finger machine.

Arrow


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

06 Ultra Elite with Cam and a half @ 59lbs and 29" draw
Nano XR 450"s 120 grain point, flex fletch and easton pins
Doinker stab and 1 side bar
Stan micro III
Sure loc supreme 
DY 4x lense with orange dot

Its finally shooting again......


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hoyt Vantage Pro with Cam & 1/2 plus 54lbs 28.5 draw

Easton A/C/C 3-28s 27" long 100gr points Easton diamond 175 vanes 

31.5" Doinker Elite with 2 8" Doinker sidebars

TruBall Axcel sightbar with 6X Viper scope

Trophy Taker SS rest

Scott Longhorn Advantage Pro release
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> 06 Ultra Elite with Cam and a half @ 59lbs and 29" draw
> Nano XR 450"s 120 grain point, flex fletch and easton pins
> Doinker stab and 1 side bar
> Stan micro III
> ...


Its about time  told you it would shoot :wink:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Currently, but subject to change based on butterfly effect....

2008 Mathews Apex7
54lbs/28.5"
Easton ACE 470's/100gr point/pin nocks 
Victory X-Ringer HV350/100gr/pin nocks
Doinker stabilizer with left v-bar only
Axcel 3000 sight/Specialty scope/4x
Carter releases - Insatiable 2, Hammer, 2 Special, Evolution+
Easton Quiver


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

09 PRO ELITE Spiral X
Antz sight shrew scope
DY 4x lens
Fuse stablizer fuse offset .
Pro Tuner I really like it A LOT ! 
4 finger chocolate 
A/c/c 3-60 385 gr.
Flex fletch 187
WC strings & WC weather tamer (junk) eats cables


----------



## hppy4u2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am new to the sport so I am looking forward to my first shoot scheduled tomorrow. Anyhow, here's my setup that will probably change before the years over ;-):

'09 Hoyt Alphamax 35 
28.25" dl 
60 lbs. 
TT pronghorn rest
B-stinger Pro 12" w/14 oz weight
BoCoMo sling
Stock strings (haven't really turned the peep yet)
Axcel 2000 + HHA scope (0.19"/4X lens)
Arrows= Carbon Express Maxima 3D Select (27.5"), Fletch flex 200, Unibushing+ G-nock, 100gr point, weighing 339gr 

Just got the bow sighted in to 80 yards and seems to shoot well but it's hard to say with all the wind around here. By the way, does the max speed cap of 300 fps take effect June 1?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

hppy4u2 said:


> I am new to the sport so I am looking forward to my first shoot scheduled tomorrow. Anyhow, here's my setup that will probably change before the years over ;-):
> 
> '09 Hoyt Alphamax 35
> 28.25" dl
> ...




```

```
:thumbs_up

:nod::nod:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

'07 Ultra Elite 2000 limbs and Spiral X's
54 lbs and a fuzz under 28'5" draw
Shibuya 365 CP 
CR target scope w/3x specialty lens
TT spring steel 1 hole
ACC 3-39's 27" long and 85 grains up front
2.25 Flex Fletch
Doinker 30" and a 8" off the left side
Scott 3 finger aluminum longhorn


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> By the way, does the max speed cap of 300 fps take effect June 1?


As south-paaw noted, June 1 is the date. However, I'm sure for the shoot at WAB tomorrow if you are over 288 it will not be held against you -- i.e. pretty certain there won't be any speed checking going on over there .

My current set-up:
2009 Vantage Elite - Spirals (sans the draw stop peg), 29.375" draw length, 52# or 53# I believe. Red Ember. StringWorks custom strings in several different colors .

28" 470 Pro Tours w/ 100gr points and 1.87 Flex Fletch vanes, McKinney pin nocks.

Carter Ember 1 release and Carter Can for a side/offset weight.

Sure-Loc Supreme.....w/ the pink knob kit .

Specialty Archery Pro Series Scope w/ 8x lens, Pro Series peep (3/64" aperture) and Ultra Elite Stix.

Trophy Taker Spring Steel 1 w/ .010 narrow blade.

>>--------->


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> 06 Ultra Elite with Cam and a half @ 59lbs and 29" draw
> Nano XR 450"s 120 grain point, flex fletch and easton pins
> Doinker stab and 1 side bar
> Stan micro III
> ...


Not sure how I forgot this, Steven Stark strings and Hornet remember its always the bows fault. This time it really was.....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Martin Custom painted Scepter 4 with flames, shoot through cables, furous x cams. Thanks to old sarge. 52 lbs at 29 1/2 inches
Sure Loc Supreme 400
Sure Loc Black Eagle Scope .8 diopter lens
Pro Tuner rest with Martin Mount
Genesis 5 Star Stabilizer, 32 inches lond
Vibracheck off set, with 4 inch Dionker back weight.
Stan Micro 3 release
Carbon Express Maxima 3D Selects 250's at 29.5 inches, G-nocks, 
CB uni bushings, inserts, screw in pig points, total weight point 95 grains, arrow weight 343 grains.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Not sure how I forgot this, Steven Stark strings and Hornet remember its always the bows fault. This time it really was.....


Not with what you are shooting...:wink:

And it was still not the bows fault....its not its fault you need Crackers :doh:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

09 spec Parker Shooting Star RH (Red&Black)
65lb draw weight
29.5 Draw length
Dakota strings and cables
Fletcher tru-peep 1/16"
saunders kisser button
Copper John dead Nuts Pro 5 pin .019 fiber
limb saver Stablizer on a 8 " homemade threaded alum rod total length 11-7/8"
29.5" Easton Light 400 speed 3D 352 gr at 264 fps

I shoot this for 3D as well.
In the last year this set-up has yielded 2 VBA AMBHFS State Championships,
1, 6th place VBA State Closed Field shoot, and a 3rd in the VBA State open Field shoot.

I shoot Hunter FS class
I don't see to many Parker Bows on the trail, but I am proud to shoot for the Mint Springs Virginia Company.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

09 Black S4
57.5 lbs at 28.25" AMO DL
Pro tuner w/ Martin mount
Sure-Loc Supreme 400 w/ FV 6x Verde+ lens
Gunststar circle/dot
36" B-Stinger with 4 oz end
12" B-Stinger side rod on AEP side mount

Hitting about 260 fps


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I see a lot of Hoyts...and it seems they dominate the World Cup events...strange.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mathews C4*

Mathews Conquest 4: 58-60 lbs. 18 strand string, 24 strand cable.
28 3/4" draw length.
Carbon Expess Nano Pro 450's, 27" from nock groove to end of shaft w/o point. 100gr points. 2.5" wrap with FlexFletch 187 shield cut vanes. 
Total Weight-- 341gr. 272 ft/sec.
Axcel 3000 sight.
120X scope with 3X lens. 
Super Peep.
Bright Site Tuner Rest.
Shrewd stabilizer and side rod.

So far, this seems to be one of my best setups ever. This thing is really pounding out the X's. I can't wait until the Outdoor Nationals.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*Hoyt ultra elite*

Hoyt ultra elite 3000 limbs blue and a camo one 1 bace cam half +
27.25 draw 55 lbs 
Bodoodle pro lite rest
Copper john ants sight 
4x lens custom housing 
Cartel super v bar with Donker heavy side bar { left side ] 30 inch carbon elite Donker True peep 
Carter just cuz custom thumb knob redman finger sling
Easton acc 3/18 25.5 long 100 points bohning x vans 1.75 
Archery Advantage palm and sight tapes 

Hoyt vantage x7 indoors


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Nice*

I'm seeing a bunch of Hoyts...too bad I don't have the coin for a Vantage Elite (not for another 4 years LOL). Until then, the Martins will suffice nicely. I'm going to pick up a Mystic from DarrinM and shoot that bear for a while...should be about 15 fps faster than the Phantom I'm shooting now. So...here's what I'll be shooting eventually:

2008 Martin Mystic Elite w/ Furious cams
26.5" draw length
56 pound draw weight
335 grain Blue Jacket #230
TruBall Axcel 3000 w/ 4X SuperScope
AAE Pro Blade rest w/ .010 blade
Sims Enhancer 2000, Genesis 5-Star stabilizer
Scott Longhorn III with Zenith head

Should get the job done right.


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

*o.k. i'll chime in.....*

2009 Hoyt Vantage Elite - 29.5" Spiral X Cams
55 pound draw weight
29" Easton Navigator 430 w/ 1.87 flex fletch vanes
30" Doinker Quadraflex w/ 10" side bar (B-Stinger XL Premier soon!!!)
TT Spring Steel one hole, .012 blade
Sure Loc Supreme 400 w/ 35mm Black Eagle scope (.50 dia)
Stan Shootoff 3 finger release
My own strings and cables

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

2008 Bowtech 82nd Airbourne
30" AMO measured draw
53-54 pounds
331gr CX maxima 250's @ 29", 300fps
Hoyt mount Pro-Tuner rest
DS Advantage sight
Hooded super peep with a 3/32" green clarifier
Extreme scope housing with a True-Spot 6x lense with 3/8" grind center
AAE Cavalier Angled down V-bar with 10" Cartel back bars
Cartel stabilizer with Doinker suppresion mount, 3 brass end weights and a Doinker A-bomb. Comes out around 38" total length
Shrewd angled QD
Carter Quickie 1+ release


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

09 Martin S4 
28.5" DL
54lbs. (18lbs. hold weight)
America's Best Bowstrings with Halo servings
Specialty "Pro Peep" with yellow clarifier
Titanium ProTuner with "Jesse" mount
CJ Ants EVO 2 sight with CJ Maxxis scope housing
Feather Visions 8x Verde lens
B-Stinger XL (36") with 4oz. out front
B-Stinger 10" right side (sight side) v-bar with 3oz.
B-Stinger 10" left side v-bar with 4oz.
Carter "ONLY" 3-finger release
New Easton V-bar mount
Jager grip
Easton 470 X10 Pro Tours 28.75" with 110 break offs (355grs.) and Easton pins and "G" pin nocks.
Flex-Fletch 187's (white) on Feather Visions custom (white w/FV logo) wraps (3").
Easton Hip Quiver and Angel Hip & Field Quiver
Charm's BCY D-Loop Material


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Mathews Apex 7, 56# 29".

Navigator 430s, 27" 100 gr, FF 187, GT pin nocks (yes, way too stiff, I've ordered Nano XR 490s).

Sure Loc Challenger sight with 7X lens in a scope housing made by "araz2114".

Best launcher .010 on a generic mount.

Easton aluminum 28" stabilizer, 2 Easton weights with a Doinker, with a steel base weight (also by araz 2114).
2 Easton weights on a Doinker as a counterweight.

Carter 2Little release

Homemade finger sling.

Martin hip quiver.

Strings by H&M, 8125 string and 452X cable. BCY D-loop, Tru Peep.


----------

